
#Microsoft sued #FancyBear to gain control of the domains used in its campaigns - paganinip
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/61232/cyber-crime/fancy-bear-lawsuit.html
======
schoen
I'm not sure if it's the only reason that people keep flagging your
submissions, but I suspect people are flagging them because they really
dislike the use of hashtags in the submission title. The hashtags are not part
of the titles and don't belong there. It looks like you have a habit of using
them in your submissions and other people have a habit of flagging those
submissions, maybe in response to that.

I found this article interesting and didn't know about this lawsuit before, so
this submission was helpful to me. But I also don't like to see hashtags in HN
submission titles.

